# Acidophilus



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi

I've been prescribed antibiotics for a throat infection (Amoxil) but can feel the onset of thrush.  Pre-pregnancy I always use to take acidophilus tablets whilst on antibiotics.  Can you tell me whether it's safe to take whilst pregnant please?

Thanks for your help

Ronnie


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

I have no idea about this, speak to a pharmacist is the best bet.

Jan


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Yes, I've never heard of it!!!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi

I've spoken to a Pharmacist friend of mine & she confirmed it's safe to take acidophilus tablets as it consists of friendly bacteria which can be found in pro biotic yoghurts/drinks.

Thanks

Ronnie


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks for letting us know.  

Jan


----------

